# New Accu-chek pump?



## Jennywren

Well after nearly 4 years on a pump I am due for my current one to be replaced in October , I've been told my my specialist nurse there is a newer one now rather than the accu-chek combo which I currently use , I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this please .My specialist nurse reassures me that by the time I get one in October any hiccups that come with brand new models should be sorted thanks


----------



## Annette

Its called the Insight, and is due out in June/July. If you google Accuchek Insight, there's a few articles come up about it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

KevW wrote a blog post about it after having had a chance for a sneaky peek.

http://circles-of-blue.winchcombe.org/index.php/2014/03/18/first-look-accu-chek-aviva-insight-pump/


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks for that the reservoir filling device looks promising , you can hear someone in the background saying it squeezes out the bubbles.


----------



## trophywench

Latest word on the new pump. was told this afternoon, my DSN rang Roche and asked yesterday (we are exclusively Combo, except if anyone has already got something else or there's a specific reason for a different one - so being a major conurbation one assumes we are a Good Customer LOL) and the gist was So are you saying it will be August then?  Maybe but don't hold your breath ....)

Thank God I have another 12 months !


----------



## thewall

I've heard similar.  I saw my DSN and the Roche pump rep earlier this month and it was due to be released originally in 2013 then delayed to 2014.  I thought was then set to be May 2014 but I could have been wrong, Anyway the pump rep said that Roche had decided to change something with the software on either the pump or meter (I can't remember which) and that meant they then needed 6 months of testing (Roche I suppose not some EU or GB commission) so November is the time frame she was given at the moment.  I figure knowing Roche it could always slide again though.  Last year I was told this pump would eventually have a Roche designed CGM receiver (similar to the animas I assume but a proprietary system) for a I assume a Roche designed CGM sensor but I was also told that would happen until 2015 but I wouldn't hold my breath and after looking a the link for that review, I'd say it even looks less likely.

I think Roche do make good kit and have pretty good customer service but their publication of information leaves something to be desired, I don't know if I would mind the slippages near as much if they could just let people know what is going on as opposed to getting updates from a pump rep every 6 months or so.

I will also second that the cartridge filling device looks nice, I do hope it works as well as it does in the video.  I do wish I could get a peek at the pump and meter, it does look like an improvement on the combo.


----------



## trophywench

You see a PUMP REP?

Not at St Cross, mate!


----------



## Annette

I knew it! You see Lynda, don't you trophywench?


----------



## trophywench

Yup I most certainly do!  Love her to bits.

Last Wednesday - usual greeting - Hello, Trouble!  LOL


----------



## thewall

Yep, I do see the Roche pump rep, if her visit happens to coincide with my DSN appointment.   She, I believe is a former DSN herself poached by Roche.   Although, I don't think the hospital I'm at offer anything other than the Combo pump so maybe she just stops by to make sure that it stays that way.  I do get the feeling that she may stop by the hospital on a pretty regular basis though but I don't know that for sure.  As I like the Combo and hope I will like the Insight, I'm not going to look this gift horse in the mouth so to speak. 

That is not to say my DSN isn't good,  I do think I have been lucky and I do appreciate my DSN as well.  She helps a lot, sometimes just by pointing out the blinding obvious that I should have already notices after wrestling with D for the time I have.


----------



## trophywench

Yup - I never cease to marvel how obvious trends are to Lynda when they completely pass me by unless it's like a definite hypo at X o'clock every day or something.

Homer Simpson moments have been frequent in our relationship !  so you ain't the only one, I assure you!

You at Warwick Hosp?


----------



## spiritfree

I was told, today, the insight would not be released until December.


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks for replies everyone , I'm quite lucky and get to see my pump rep quite a bit as she was my diabetes specialist nurse for 28 odd years before she transferred over to being a Roche pump rep  hopefully by the time I'm due in October the new one will be available. If not I will try to delay getting another one till new one ready .


----------



## trophywench

Yeah - don't think the Combos actually 'Time Out' like the Spirits did, do they?

Then you can iron out all the hiccups ready for me next May !!


----------



## Annette

The Combo gives you a nice little message saying 'Your warranty has expired' (or something like that) that you have to acknowledge, then goes on working perfectly. When mine did that in April, I rang Roche who immediately extended my warranty until the end of the year (so I could get the new pump when it comes out - although that seems to be slipping alarmingly!)


----------



## chandler

I met one of their reps at the weekend, she was showing the pump at a conference.  She said that anyone who was due a replacement now would get the Combo immediately and it would be upgraded to an Insight when it is launched later this year.  

Might be an option for some, rather than continuing with an older pump?


----------



## trophywench

Well if it ain't broke, why even replace it in this event - you'd probably just get my old one they swapped last year cos the motor went stupid and wouldn't rewind the piston - and will by now presumably have been refurbished and the memory emptied !

I doubt they will have a warehouseful of new old ones, waiting ......


----------



## Maryanne29

At the time this thread started I was emailing my pump nurse to check I was still getting the pump that uses prefilled cartridges later this summer - the one I have at the moment was meant to be temporary until the prefilled type was available. She replied that this had been delayed until 2015. Is this the one you're talking about here?


----------



## trophywench

Yes it is.


----------

